# Ready, Set, ICE!



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Title says it. It's here! IT'S HERE! IT'S HERE!! *OOO*

Went in search of some water to walk on, and found it! The weather was great until about 4, then it would have been better to open my jacket and set a land speed record...
I only caught one decent brookie at Pass, right as I left. But the walking on water just gave me the fix I needed!

At Moosehorn.

















At Pass.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

ice already? sweet!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm digging my snowmobiles out of storage tomorrow and de-summerizing them! Woot!


-DallanC


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow,
You sure are good at finding first ice.
Be safe and have fun.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh man IT'S HERE!!! Going to have to get my fix soon, been going through some serious withdrawl! /**|**\ How thick was that ice up there?

OOO°)OO


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm getting the Ice sled with all the Ice stuff in it out tomorrow and cleaning Oiling and changing lines. Oh ya, need new Auger Blades too.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Even though I hope to get out another time or two on the soft water this year...........................................


Whoo hooo! *OOO* *OOO*


Anything at Moosehorn?


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Almost wet myself.... Now all I need is a day off.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for the report.....congrats, you are the 1st on the web to get out and hit the hard deck...I AM SO JELOUS. Can't wait to get out on the hard deck...plans are in the making to get up there soon and get my fix! How thick was the ice? Keep the hard deck reports coming!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

thats die hard! I think i found your theme song!


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

tye dye twins said:


> How thick was that ice up there?


Depends. Where I was standing at Moosehorn it was 5", right next to open water. At Pass it was a sketchy 3" on the south side, with open water on the north.



Catherder said:


> Anything at Moosehorn?


Nada. I could only manage to get over about 2-3ft of water and it was very clear. I didn't have any waxies so I tried some jigs straight, with worm, and Power Grubs. I think I was just in the wrong spot.

At Pass, I was over about 4ft of water and you could see them cruise by. As quick as they would suck down the hook they would spit it out. I just wasn't fast enough...


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Congrats on finding the early ice. 

Glad you got your fix and didn't fall in.

-)O(-


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

You are early ice master! I'll wait until the ice gets a little closer to home


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

Crazy, but pretty awesome.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

May I just say that beard is bad azz?


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> May I just say that beard is bad azz?


New dilemma.
It gets stuck in the zipper on my jacket everytime. The velcro and the beard don't agree either! I was going for length, but with the up coming season, I'm going to be lookin' like Fire Marshall Bill! :shock:
[attachment=0:ijn0yxxt]firemarshallbill.jpg[/attachment:ijn0yxxt]


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

How where the roads getting up there? Makes me want to go ICE fishing!


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

orvis1 said:


> How where the roads getting up there? Makes me want to go ICE fishing!


I went on Friday before the storm hit. The road was wide open, you could've driven a car. I imagine after the storm there will be a few deep pockets. Only two weeks and the road will be closed...


----------



## bassin (Sep 14, 2011)

Ton_Def said:


> Title says it. It's here! IT'S HERE! IT'S HERE!! *OOO*
> 
> Went in search of some water to walk on, and found it! The weather was great until about 4, then it would have been better to open my jacket and set a land speed record...
> I only caught one decent brookie at Pass, right as I left. But the walking on water just gave me the fix I needed!
> ...


WOW great report and pictures I cant wait to get on the ice really soon thanks for sharing with us


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I am taking my family up this weekend. Hoping to run into frozen water and clear roads!


----------

